
To succeed in Silicon Valley, you still have to act like a man - eevilspock
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/07/24/to-succeed-in-silicon-valley-you-still-have-to-act-like-a-man/
======
bozalosht
The quote that hit me is, paraphrased, "women have to play the part until
they're well known enough to be themselves"

Yes, you have to act strong and confident or else no one from whom you need
something will take you seriously. This applies to both men and women, in
almost every walk of life. I fail to see a problem here. (Not in general, but
that complaint is not well reasoned.)

------
azernik
To back this up from a non-founder perspective, I know lots of women engineers
who feel pressure not to dress in feminine ways in the workplace. They're
taken less seriously when they wear dresses (even the casual kind that match
the usual tech level of formality), have to pitch their voices lower to be
paid attention to, etc.

There does seem to be a pushback, though - women dressing femme-er as an
intentional attempt to change the workplace culture.

~~~
jazoom
I bet the pressure is even greater for men not to wear dresses.

~~~
romwell
You joke, but I know a game developer who prefers to wear skirts in the
summer.

He's an indie game dev.

~~~
jazoom
I understand why you think that, but I actually wasn't joking. I believe
people should be able to wear what they like.

Good on your game dev friend. That's not an easy thing to do.

Pacific Islander men often wear what we in the West would call a "skirt". This
is all just an issue of culture. Our culture isn't necessarily the best, and
certainly isn't "the right way".

In the past I have worn a lava lava in the hot Queensland summer. It's great.

[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/7a/6a/95/7a6a956128892187bba615ec6...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/7a/6a/95/7a6a956128892187bba615ec6f363e50
--samoan-tattoo-polynesian-tattoos.jpg)

~~~
romwell
My apologies; I guess I'm too jaded from online discussions. I'm with you on
that.

~~~
jazoom
I don't think you have anything to apologise for.

